# Wood Spirit



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 3, 2022)

Carved my first " wood spirit " today. Turned out ok, but then I have low standards as you can tell by my photos


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Jun 3, 2022)

That took more talent than I've got; looks good to me.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 3, 2022)

Hardus Nameous said:


> That took more talent than I've got; looks good to me.


Thanks! This is actually the very first thing I have _ever _carved. I watched youtube videos from a Canadian ( his channel is Carving Fusion ) and he is great at explaining his method.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 5, 2022)

Interesting, I've done very little wood carving myself way back when, I've always liked it, and sculpting with clay. That's a nice piece Dean. I wonder what I could create (or destroy) with my Dremel.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 5, 2022)

Thanks! I think this one was beginner’s luck. We shall see when I try #2. I did this with a Dremel too 😊


----------



## terri (Jun 5, 2022)

I love this!   ❤️  He looks amazing to me, especially for a first attempt.    

What kind of wood is it, and how large did he turn out?


----------



## terri (Jun 5, 2022)

Dean, I moved this to the Creative Corner since this artwork is outside of photography.  

Also, this deserves to be looked at!  👏


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 5, 2022)

Thanks @terri. I intended to post it in the “How do you plan on keeping yourself busy during Covid “ thread but couldn’t find it. 

It is white birch and about 6-7 inches.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 5, 2022)

Nice job.  I've done some, but nothing of any scale.  I don't think I have any of them.


----------



## John 2 (Jun 5, 2022)

Impressive, first attempt or not.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 9, 2022)

snowbear said:


> Nice job.  I've done some, but nothing of any scale.  I don't think I have any of them.





John 2 said:


> Impressive, first attempt or not.


Thanks much, gentlemen.

Here are attempts #2 and 3:


----------



## terri (Jun 10, 2022)

These are freaking awesome!   Great faces and expressions.    The wood grain is quite lovely in each one, too.

I doubt I would have the patience or steadiness of hand to do anything like this.    Terrific work!


----------

